# Really short HDMI cables?



## EGOvoruhk

Does anyone know where to source some really short HDMI cables?


I'm talking like 8" (inches) and under. I don't mind paying extra, if there's a place that custom makes HDMI cables


----------



## Jahjd2000

Does it have to be 8" and under? If you can live with a 1 ft, you can get them from monoprice for really cheap.


----------



## Colm

I don't think I have ever seen a stock HDMI cable less than 1'. There can't me much demand for them. There are custom cable assemblers. You will pay through the nose for small quantities, though.


What the heck do you want them for?


----------



## cbhpi

I purchased and used for a while a one foot HDMI cable from Monoprice. It worked well, but I'll warn you it might not "bend/hang" well because it is just too short for most routine applications.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

One foot is still too long. It's going into a cramped space. I actually already have a foot long cable in there, but it needs to be replaced, as it's still too large


I don't mind paying extra for a custom sized one, I just need to know a reputable seller that makes them


----------



## cbhpi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk* 
One foot is still too long. It's going into a cramped space. I actually already have a foot long cable in there, but it needs to be replaced, as it's still too large


I don't mind paying extra for a custom sized one, I just need to know a reputable seller that makes them
Call Blue Jeans Cable. They might be able to help.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

I actually already emailed them, and sadly, they don't make custom cables :-(


----------



## oppopioneer

Here's a interesting read, they test HDMI cables at 50 feet in length and above...


All HDMI Cables are the Same! Or are they… – Full Test


March 30th, 2011:
http://hdguru.com/all-hdmi-cables-ar...ull-test/4373/


----------



## ccotenj

how about using a port saver whip with a male/male coupler plugged into the female end?


that would give you a cable about 9" long... shortest solution i can think of...


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/20264363
> 
> 
> how about using a port saver whip with a male/male coupler plugged into the female end?
> 
> 
> that would give you a cable about 9" long... shortest solution i can think of...



As I read this thread, I was going to suggest something very similar...daisy chaining 180 degree port savers or 360 degree ones...


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yea, that'd likely work too...


for all the fragility of the hdmi signal, i've had success with many different franken-cables to get stuff at a "good" length for short runs...


----------



## caper_1

lol @ franken-cables !


----------



## iimig

Liberty Wire and Cable will probably make a custom length.


----------



## docids

Reviving a dead post, but I had the same issue. Solution:

http://www.target.com/p/ge-24111-6-inch-hdmi-cable-black/-/A-11240170?ref=tgt_adv_XSC10001&AFID=shopping_df&LNM=|11240170&CPNG=electronics&ci_src=13736960&ci_sku=11240170&


----------



## Colm

Do you have it yet? The title says "6 inch". The description says "6'" (6 feet). And the picture certainly isn't that of a 6 inch cable. Looks to me like somebody at Target was not paying attention in school.


----------



## kal

Old thread but I thought I'd post a word of warning:


Really short HDMI cable (less than 6') can sometimes cause handshaking/reflection issues. If you're having probelms with a setup that uses really short cables, try 9-12' ones just to confirm.


I recently finished troubleshooting an issue I have having with my HDMI splitter/switcher that went away when a 1' Monoprice HDMI cable was replaced with the same cable but 12' long. The switcher was freezing and was requiring a power off/on to unlock it. Very repeatable. With the longer cable the problem went away. I have a bunch of identical 1' cables that I tried too, but to no avail. They all did the same thing. The problem cables work fine in other setups, just not with the combination of Monoprice HDMI devices I had here. So it's somewhat of a crapshoot.


The suggestion of not using really short HDMI cables is also echoed by some manufacturers of HDMI equipment (Lumagen for example).


P.S. I hate HDMI for reasons like this.


Kal


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal*  /t/1325490/really-short-hdmi-cables/0_40#post_22796433
> 
> 
> Old thread but I thought I'd post a word of warning:
> 
> Really short HDMI cable (less than 6') can sometimes cause handshaking/reflection issues. If you're having probelms with a setup that uses really short cables, try 9-12' ones just to confirm.
> 
> I recently finished troubleshooting an issue I have having with my HDMI splitter/switcher that went away when a 1' Monoprice HDMI cable was replaced with the same cable but 12' long. The switcher was freezing and was requiring a power off/on to unlock it. Very repeatable. With the longer cable the problem went away. I have a bunch of identical 1' cables that I tried too, but to no avail. They all did the same thing. The problem cables work fine in other setups, just not with the combination of Monoprice HDMI devices I had here. So it's somewhat of a crapshoot.
> 
> The suggestion of not using really short HDMI cables is also echoed by some manufacturers of HDMI equipment (Lumagen for example).
> 
> P.S. I hate HDMI for reasons like this.
> 
> Kal



I had issues with this using a HDMI switch from Monoprice and 12" cables (maybe 18"). I couldn't get my 3D to work. I had some nice discussions with them and RMA'd it for a refund. But soon thereafter they added a note to the product page saying to use >4' cables.


----------



## Fingers411

Not sure if anyone is still looking, but here is a link for a 6 inch hdmi cable. Not cheap, but the only one I have seen,

http://gear.projectgaems.com/collections/accessories/products/g155-6-hdmi-cable 


Fingers


----------



## IceM4n

Found a 6" HDMI v1.4


----------



## perfektcom

Check this out http://allegro.pl/ultralekki-przewod-hdmi-micro-hdmi-30-cm-i4488079362.html

I was amazed. In there they talk about that it is good for small cramped spaces like RC models


----------



## turtlesticker

ShortyCable.com has a 1 footer that uses a flat cable that is very flexible and will fit cramped spaces. Not cheap at $19 but it worked very well for me.


----------

